# Holcoglossum ident



## Lycaste53 (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone a idea, which holcoglossum this could be? I´ve bought ist as H. wangii, but the lip is different.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Very cool, whatever it is...  I would be tempted to cross with Papilionanthe hookeriana to enlarge the lip and make it more temperature tolerant.. I think it might be holcoglossum kimballianum...


----------



## Roth (Jul 24, 2011)

That's the natural hybrid of kimballianum and wangii... It is very rare, but we see it occasionally in north Vietnam. They grow together (you can get as well amesianum x wangii, the rupestre types x kimballianum, and a few other things, even holcos x vanda alpina, and holcos x luisia...).


----------



## Marc (Jul 24, 2011)

Really odd an interesting shape.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful lip.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jul 24, 2011)

Roth said:


> That's the natural hybrid of kimballianum and wangii... It is very rare, but we see it occasionally in north Vietnam. They grow together (you can get as well amesianum x wangii, the rupestre types x kimballianum, and a few other things, even holcos x vanda alpina, and holcos x luisia...).



Your message makes me really happy, thanks a lot
Best regarda from Munich, Regina


----------

